# Switching from Raw back to Kibble



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

I am no longer able to feed my dog RAW b/c I'm pregnant and cannot handle the meat, she will still be getting the R.M.B several times a week though. 
I went out kibble shopping today and found a brand that I am interested in, but need more information on. I don't want to say the name just yet, and would rather hear unbiased opinions on the quality of ingredients, rather then on the company itself.
I only saw 1 other brand while shopping that had a meat as the first ingredient, and it wasn't a meat by-product. Everything else (from Pedigree to Ole Roy) had a grain as the first.

Info about dog: female, 1.5years, no allergies, 12 lbs

Ingredients in order as appears on the bag:

Chicken meal, brown rice, oatmeal, potatoes, rye, millet, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a source of vit. e), chicken, chicken cartilage (natural source of glucosamine), natural flavour, tomatoes, salmon meal, salmon oil (a natural source of DHA), whole dried egg, flaxseed, kelp, calcium carbonate, potassium chloride, dicalcium phosphate, lecithin, sodium chloride, chicory root extract, cranberries, alfalfa, spinach, broccoli, sweet potatoes, apples, blueberries, pears, bananas, vitamins and minerals (vit. a, vit. d3, vit. e, niacin, vit. c, inositol, d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, riboflavin, beta carotene, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, vit. k, biotin, vit. b12 supplement, zinc, proteinate, ferrous sulfate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite), probiotics (lactobacillus acidophilus, lactobacillus casei, enterococcus faecium, bifidobacterum thermophilum), yucca schidigera extract, dried rosemary, cinnamon, turmeric, capsicum, chamomile, dandelion, paprika, garlic.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude protein - 24%
Crude fat - 14%
Crude fibre - 5%
Moisture - 10%
Ash - 10%
Calcium - 1.1%
Phophorus - .8%
Omega 6 - 2.8%
Omega 3 - .4%

What do you think, a keeper or a no-go?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

That seems like an alright list of ingredients; not the best, but compared to Pedigree and Iams, it's good. I usually like to see at least two named meats in the first couple of ingredients, though. Especially for chicken--it's the cheapest meat, so usually the foods I look at will have chicken followed by chicken meal and turkey meal. Would you consider changing your dog to grain-free kibble instead? Since she was on raw before this, I'd imagine it'll be less of a drastic change for her...


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Even tho you are pregnant you CAN still handle raw meat. The sanitation requirements are the same. Have your SO help with the meals. If your dog is doing good, why switch?


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would like to see an actual meat as opposed to a meal as the first ingrediant and like Lucidity said, another meat wouldn't hurt. It's got a lot of the same ingrediants that the food I feed my girls, especially the puppy has. Where were you able to kibble shop at?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

mrslloyd09 said:


> I would like to see an actual meat as opposed to a meal as the first ingrediant


Meal will have more actual meat to it. If it says "chicken" that includes water weight where "chicken meal" is the cooked-down chicken without the extra water weight. More bang for your buck.

Looks like an okay food...but I'd go grain free, especially since you fed raw.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Have you talked about handling raw meat with your doctor? I'm no medical expert, but preparing raw meat for your dog should be no different than cooking meals for humans and with proper sanitation, there should be no issue. 

But, if you want to switch or your doctor suggests it, try looking at Dog Food Analysis


----------



## GSP Mom (Dec 26, 2009)

You're doing your dog a disservice by going back to kibble. Also chicken meal is not chicken.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

From The Dog Food Project:
"Contrary to what many people believe, meat sources in "meal" form (as long as they are from a specified type of animal, such as chicken meal, lamb meal, salmon meal etc.) are not inferior to whole, fresh meats. Meals consist of meat and skin, with or without the bones, but exclusive of feathers/hair, heads, feet, horns, entrails etc. and have the proper calcium/phosphorus ratio required for a balanced diet. They have had most of the moisture removed, but meats in their original, "wet" form still contain up to 75% water. Once the food reaches its final moisture content of about 9-12%, the meat will have shrunk to sometimes as little as 1/4 of the original amount, while the already dehydrated meal form remains the same and you get more concentrated protein per pound of finished product. This means that in the worst case you are left with only 4 ounces of actual meat content per pound of fresh meat included in a dry kibble, many of which contain less than one pound of meat per 2-3 pounds of grain to begin with. Preferably a food contains quality meat meal as well as some fresh meat."


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

CorgiK, thanks for posting that. I learned something.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmm I think since you're transitioning out of raw (high protein, high fat) you should maybe try a grain free high protein food. If you're looking for a budget one, try TOTW. Otherwise try Orijen or EVO.


----------



## nainai0585 (Jan 30, 2010)

MoosMom said:


> Even tho you are pregnant you CAN still handle raw meat. The sanitation requirements are the same. Have your SO help with the meals. If your dog is doing good, why switch?



It actually has nothing to do with the sanitation part of it, it just makes my stomach turn.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

that is why i cannot feed raw to my dogs. (not pregnate, just easily grossed out) I am not a meat eater myself and raw meat makes me want to barf. i do not even want to think about it.


----------



## sagira (Nov 5, 2009)

nainai0585 said:


> It actually has nothing to do with the sanitation part of it, it just makes my stomach turn.


That's how I was when I was pregnant with my second daughter. I couldn't stand to see or smell raw meat. I didn't cook meat for the whole time I was pregnant! Grateful my dear husband did. 

I have to say, I'm usually not a squeamish sort, and I cook all sorts of meats, but seeing all that raw meat in the pictured raw food thread did make my stomach turn a bit too..  Avoid that thread, nainai!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I also recommend grain free, high protein food since you are switching from raw. I just switched my guys from raw (due to a suspected chicken allergy) to Orijen Regional Red formula and my dogs are doing great on it. It is pricey but I am happy to pay to see my dogs are doing well.

If that is too pricey, Taste of the Wild (TOTW) is grain free and a great food and at a better price.


----------

